# 330Xi 6 speed Steptronic??



## rkahn (Feb 11, 2004)

I just brought home my new 330Xi. The saleman was going through the feautures and he mentioned the "6 speed automatic transmission", unlike the 325Xi which, he said, has a 5 speed auto. I told him that there was no 6 speed auto on the 3 series, but two other saleman nearby insisted that the 330 series is 6 speed auto. Now, get this, the sticker also says 6 speed steptronic. I know I could just go out and count the gears but I thought I would post this and see. Comments?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hello and Welcome Aboard.

The Steptronic transmission has five gears. Well if you count the reverse too, then, yes, it has 6.


----------



## JJKK (Apr 17, 2002)

FWIW I think that the 745 has a 6 speed steptronic

This guy says that he has the following in a 3 series:

Transmission ZF Type C, 6-speed 6-speed STEPTRONIC with Adaptive Transmission Control & selectable Sport modeZF 5 HP 19

http://www.cardomain.com/id/bi9ddd

???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

per bmwusa.com

STEPTRONIC automatic transmission



5-speed STEPTRONIC automatic transmission with Adaptive Transmission Control
Automatic transmission also an available option in 330i Sedan with Performance Package.

6 speed is only available w/ manual or smg transmission.

Take a test drive in the car, slide the gear selector over and tap back, bet the lcd will read M5 as max.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

The 3 has a 5 speed steptronic, the new 5 and the 7 series has a 6 speed steptronic. Maybe thery weree confused about the difference between the 325/330 manual tranny (5 speed vs. six). :dunno:


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

JJKK said:


> FWIW I think that the 745 has a 6 speed steptronic
> 
> This guy says that he has the following in a 3 series:
> 
> ...


The owner goes to great pains to describe what kind of VANOS his car has - and then invents a sixth ratio of 0.69:1 (with fifth at 0.74:1). A while ago I came across a website which meticulously described this guy's E46 320i to the last detail, then told us all about how the V angle in the V6 block was specially set by BMW to avoid any harmonic imbalances, which is why BMW's six-cylinder engines are so smooth.

??? indeed


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> The owner goes to great pains to describe what kind of VANOS his car has - and then invents a sixth ratio of 0.69:1 (with fifth at 0.74:1). A while ago I came across a website which meticulously described this guy's E46 320i to the last detail, then told us all about how the V angle in the V6 block was specially set by BMW to avoid any harmonic imbalances, which is why BMW's six-cylinder engines are so smooth.
> 
> ??? indeed


I've know a lot of people who have gotten bad info from the SA. When I was looking at a new 3 or a CPO 5 series, MY SA had me drive a 528. He then went on to tell me how the car had the legendary 3.0 found in the new 3 series. I told him I thought it had a 2.8 liter 6 that was later worked over into the 3.0. He insisted that they've used the same exact 3.0 engine for 15 yrs?!?!

After talking with the SA more, I came to realize that most of his "info" was just a little off. I think he was givin some BMW "training" and didn't fully remember the exact details. This prolly happens more than we'd like to think.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Well I can tell you, as a new BMW Client Advisor, that there are a lot of things to remember. The technology that BMW uses is vast, and they love to talk about it. Fortunately, the majority of people that are buying these cars are not enthusiasts.


----------



## ak330i (Jul 17, 2002)

330Cane said:


> Well I can tell you, as a new BMW Client Advisor, that there are a lot of things to remember. The technology that BMW uses is vast, and they love to talk about it. Fortunately, the majority of people that are buying these cars are not enthusiasts.


but you and I know more about the differences from reading this and other forums you would think SA should know more for facing them everyday...


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

ak330i said:


> but you and I know more about the differences from reading this and other forums you would think SA should know more for facing them everyday...


Yes, but most SA's are not in it because they love cars. More like they love money.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

330Cane said:


> Yes, but most SA's are not in it because they love cars. More like they love money.


I agree. Car salespeople and electronics salespeople seem to know the last about the products they well.

I can say with absolute certainty that I've yet to meet a car salesperson at a dealer that knew any more about the car they were trying to sell me than I did.

FWIW, the AT in a RWD E46 Steptronic is indeed a ZF 5HP19. Guess what the '5' means? The 6AT in the E60/65 is a ZF 6HP26.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Oh, I almost forgot. The AT in a xi isn't even a ZF. All xi have a GM HydraMatic 5L40E. In fact, I don't think GM has a 6AT in production yet.


----------

